# المعادن الطينية



## بابكريحى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*Structure Of Clay Minerals
التركيب البنائي لمعادن الطين .. تتبع معادن الطين مجموعه Phyllosilicates وقد تم ذكرها سابقا ..بيتميز تركيب معادن الطين المختلفه والميكا بانه بتكون من Sheets طبقات فوق بعضها وتتكون هذة الطبقات من وحدات اساسيه بسيطه هي وحدة تترا هيدرا ووحدة الاوكتاهيدرا ....






1 - طبقه التتراهيدرا
نجد انها تتكون من وحدات سليكا تتراهيدرا متصله ببعضها خلال ثلاث ذرات اكسجين في اتجاهين وتتميز هذة الطبقه بترتيب التتراهيدرات في شكل حلقات سداسيه بينها فراغات سداسيه ..
2 - طبقه الاوكتاهيدرا
تتكون من وحدات اوكتاهيدرا في اتجاهين وهناك نوعين من طبقات الاوكتاهيدرا حسب نوع الكاتيون الذي يشغلها ثلاثي ام ثنائي ..
1- طبقه اوكتاهيدرا الومنيا او Gibbsite 
في هذة الطبقه يكون الايون المركزي عبارة عن ايون الومنيوم ثلاثي التكافؤ وبالتالي يحتاج البناء الي ايونين الونيوم فقط Al 2 OH وتسمي هذة الطبقه ثنائيه الاوكتا هيدرا Dioctahedral اي ان هناك ايونين فقط من الالومنيوم في كل ثلاث مواقع اوكتاهيدراليه بايونات الالومنيوم الثلاثيه والثلث الاخر خاليا..
2- طبقه اوكتاهيدرا المغنيسيوم 
وتسمي Brucite وفيها يشغل المغنسيوم الثنائي التكافؤ فراغات الاوكتاهيدرا كلها اي ان يكون هناك ايونات مغنيسيوم في كل ثلاثه مواقع اوكتاهيدريه وتسمي هذة الطبقه الثلاثيه الاوكتاهيدرا Trioctahedral اي ان جميع المواقع الاوكتاهيدريه تكون مشغوله بايونات الماغنيسيوم الثنائيه .. وقد يوجد الحديد الثنائي او الثلاثي او المنجنيز في هذة المواقع الاوكتاهيدريه ولكن الطبقات الاساسيه التي ستكون منها المعادن المختلفه للطين طبقه السليكا وطبقه الجبسيت او طبقه البروسيت وتنتج المعادن الاخري بالاحلال المتماثل في هذة الطبقات ومن هذة الطبقات الثلاثه نستطيع ان نكون معادن الطين المختلفه ويكون المعدن ثنائي الاوكتاهيدراDioctahedral اذا احتوي علي طبقه جبسيت تشغلها ايونات ثلاثيه التكافؤ ويكون المعدن ثلاثي الاوكتاهيدرا Trioctahedral اذا احتوي في تركيبه علي طبقه بروسيت تشغلها ايونات ثنائيه التكافؤ...
كذلك فانه اذا تكون المعدن من طبقه سليكا واحدة وطبقه اوكتا هيدرا واحدة سمي المعدن 1:1 واذا تكون من طبقتين من السليكا بينهما طبقه واحدة من الاوكتاهدرا سمي معدن 2:1 واذا تكون المعدن من طبقتين من السليكا بينهما طبقه من الاوكتاهيدرا وفوقهما طبقه اخري من الاوكتاهيدرا سمي معدن 2:2
معادن الطين ذات الطبقتين 1:1
كل ماسبق هو عبارة عن ملخص بسيط جدا عن التركيب المينرولجي والكيميائي للتربه ..يهمنا اكثر هو الحديث عن معادن الطين والتي تضم كل من معادن الطين ذات الطبقتين 1:1 مثل معدن طين kaolinite بيكون معدن Dioctahedral .. المعدن له صفات او مميزات وهي كالتالي 
1 - هذة المعادن لاتتمدد في الماء والسبب في ذلك وجود روابط ايدروجينيه بين الوحدات ..
2 - لايوجد Isomorpus substitution احلال متماثل في هذة المعادن ومعلومه خاصه يمكن حدوث الاحلال عن طريق Broken bonds
3 - Cation Excahnge Capacity السعه التبادليه منخفضه جدا وتترواح بين 3 :15 ملليمكافيء / 100gm

النوع الاخر : المعادن ذات الثلاث طبقات 
1 - معادن الميكا Mica Minerals
منها نوعين Dioctahedral,Trioctahedral 
Muscovite,Biotite
مميزات هذا المعدن ..
1 - غير متمدد Non Expansion في وجود الماء..
2 - وجود البوتاسيوم او الصوديوم بين الطبقات ليعوض النقص في الشحنات الموجبه في طبقه التتراهيدرا نتيجه الاحلال المتماثل .
2 - الشحنه الكليه عاليه لهذا المعدن .
3 - السعه التبادليه CEC منخفضه جدا 30 - 50 ملليمكافيئ / 100 gm لوجود K بين الطبقات وعدم تعرض الاسطح الداخليه وبالتالي يكون السطح النوعي منخفض ..
4 - الاحلال المتماثل يكون في طبقه السليكا تترا هيدرا ..*

*2 - Illite Or Soil Mica
او يطلق عليها Hydromica
اعتقد جاكسون ان الايلليت عبارة عن ميكات مختلطه بطبقات معادن متمددة وان هذة الطبقات المتمددة نتجت نتيجه فقد لبعض البوتاسيوم من بعض طبقات المعدن ..وبذلك راي جاكسون ان معادن الطين تنشا من الميكا علي الترتيب التالي .. ( معلومه خاص للمهتمين بدراسه معادن طين )
الميكا (معدن غير متمدد ) تحول الي الالليت ثم تحول الي الفيرميكيليت ثم تحول الي المونتموريللونيت (معدن متمدد)
حيث بيتجه التفاعل جبهه اليمين اذا انخفض نسبه البوتاسيوم اللي موجودة في Quater SOlution ممايؤدي الي زيادة خروج البوتاسيوم من الميكا وتحولها الي معادن متمددة والعكس صحيح ..
ملحوظه 
الميكا والالليت والفيرميكيليت معادن غير متمددة لان هنا الاحلال بيحدث علي السطح الخارجي في Silica Octa Hedralاما معدن Montmorillonite فدة بيكون Expansion( هنتكلم بعض المعلومات عنه )
هذا من المعادن الهامه جدا في الدراسه كما ذكرنا ان المعدن Expanding لانخفاض الشحنه السالبه الكليه .. ترجع اهميه هذا المعدن بالنسبه للتربه علي انه يتميز بسعه تبادليه كاتيونيه عاليه بالاضافه علي قدرته العاليه علي التمدد والانتفاخ Swelling بكميات كبيرة في الماء وبالتالي بيكون له تاثير علي الصفات الطبيعيه للتربه ..
CEC 80ملليمكافيء /100 Gm Soil ...
Montmorillonite معدن Dioctahedral وذكرنا ذلك بان الالومنيوم الثلاثي والحديد الثلاثي في طبقه Octa Hedrl ولايوجد احلال في طبقه Si tetrahedral
.. اذن استنتج ان مصدر الشحنه السالبه ( Octa hedral) للتوضيح اكثر انه يحدث الحديد والمغنيسوم يحل محل جزء من Al في طبقه Octahedral .. اذن مصدر الشحنه هو Isomorpus substitution الاحلال المتماثل
لو تحدثنا في حاله kaolinite الذي يحدث ان بيكون ايونات الهيدروكسيل في sheet الالومينا مقابل Opposite لايونات الاكسجين في sheet السليكا تتراهيدرا لذلك فهو غير متمدد .. اما اذا تحدثنا عن Montmorillonite ايونات الهيدروكسل داخل المعدن غير مواجهه لايونات الاكسجين في طبقه السليكا لذلك فالمعدن قابل للتمدد ..
في معادن 2:2 مثل Chlorite*​


----------



## تولين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الشرح اخي الكريم*
​


----------



## alshangiti (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هده المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## aidsami (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------

